# Dual Monitor Framebuffer and Keyboard Issues

## Raistlfiren

Hey,

I have two annoying problems that I would like to fix. The first problem has to do with my keyboard. Whenever I initially boot up, and get to the console screen I run into an issue when typing. I can type 3 characters into the login and then my keyboard just randomly stops until I press enter. After that I press enter twice to retype my login name and then everything works fine for a little while. This happens with all keyboards I use on the computer. Once I get in X, my keyboard works just fine. I am running openrc-0.11.5, pam-1.1.5, and shadow-4.1.4.3. 

My second question has to do with dual monitors and framebuffer. Is it possible to do or at least have my second monitor replicate my first monitor? My second monitor does nothing right now. They both are connected via VGA. Currently in my grub.conf file I have:

video=uvesafb:1280x1024-32,mtrr:3,ywrap

Running grub-static 0.97

emerge --info :

```
Portage 2.1.11.31 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.4, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.5.7-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.5.7-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2600_CPU_@_3.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 22 Nov 2012 12:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.5

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo matsuu asux sunrise ub0rlay enlightenment calculate jtriley stuff soehest x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA AdobeFlash-10.3 PUEL google-chrome skype-4.0.0.7-copyright Oracle-BCLA-JavaSE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/matsuu /var/lib/layman/asux /var/lib/layman/sunrise /var/lib/layman/ub0rlay /var/lib/layman/enlightenment /var/lib/layman/calculate /var/lib/layman/jtriley /var/lib/layman/stuff /var/lib/layman/soehest /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="256-color X aac acl alsa amd64 apache2 apng audacious berkdb bzip2 cdda cli cracklib crypt cups cvs cxx daemon dri ffmpeg flac fortran g3dvl gdbm geoip git gpm hddtemp iconv imlib ipv6 jpeg jpg kdrive lame libkms libnotify lm_sensors lua mercurial mms mmx modules mp3 mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nvidia openmp pam pcre png pppd python qt3support readline remote samba scrobbler session sse sse2 ssl stats subversion tcpd unicode vdpau vim-syntax vorbis wavpack xcb xinerama xpm zlib zsh-completion" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## Hu

It appears you either have a wealth of video cards or you have not configured your VIDEO_CARDS variable correctly.  What video card do you use?  What kernel driver do you use for it?

----------

## Raistlfiren

Hu,

I use an nvidia video card. I did change the VIDEO_CARDS and INPUT_DEVICES to nvidia and evdev respectively. I did an update to my entire system, and that still didn't seem to work in either problems. I tend to also wonder if I am not setting a correct USE flag for the DirectFB package.

Here is my current emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.11.31 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.4, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.5.7-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.5.7-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2600_CPU_@_3.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 22 Nov 2012 12:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.5

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo matsuu asux sunrise ub0rlay enlightenment calculate jtriley stuff soehest x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA AdobeFlash-10.3 PUEL google-chrome skype-4.0.0.7-copyright Oracle-BCLA-JavaSE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/matsuu /var/lib/layman/asux /var/lib/layman/sunrise /var/lib/layman/ub0rlay /var/lib/layman/enlightenment /var/lib/layman/calculate /var/lib/layman/jtriley /var/lib/layman/stuff /var/lib/layman/soehest /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="256-color X aac acl alsa amd64 apache2 apng audacious berkdb bzip2 cdda cli cracklib crypt cups cvs cxx daemon dri ffmpeg flac fortran g3dvl gdbm geoip git gpm hddtemp iconv imlib ipv6 jpeg jpg kdrive lame libkms libnotify lm_sensors lua mercurial mms mmx modules mp3 mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nvidia openmp pam pcre png pppd python qt3support readline remote samba scrobbler session sse sse2 ssl stats subversion tcpd unicode vdpau vim-syntax vorbis wavpack xcb xinerama xpm zlib zsh-completion" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Thanks for your help,

Ratty

----------

## Raistlfiren

So I sort of figured out the issues that I was faced after quiet a bit of research and trial and error. Dual monitor framebuffer is not possible when using uvesafb or vesafb and the linux nvidia drivers. Nouvea driver worked just fine with dual monitors under framebuffer and replicated the screen on my second monitor just fine. But... I needed the nvidia drivers in order to ave real 3d support when playing games. You can switch between the two, but you can't use nouvea for framebuffer and nvidia-drivers for 3d in the same kernel. You need two kernels... 

Second problem was the issue with the first virtual terminal not permitting input from my keyboard. I noticed the issue had to do with starting my networking. Now that is all I really traced it down to. It seems that once it loads the e100e module and neth.eth0 is started, issues arise with the vertual terminal. It could also be some of the services that start up as well. Not really sure, but it isn't a major problem since I can use the other virtual terminals just fine. =/ 

Cheers

Raist

----------

